# Vorschlag für die Tutorials.de Community: Electronic Creative League



## tobee (4. August 2006)

Ich hab für euch einen interessanten Vorschlag. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn er euch gefällt und ihr Interesse daran habt.



> Electronic Creative League
> 
> Die Electronic Creative League treffen Teams oder Kreative in verschiedenen Ligen gegeneinander an. (Zum Beispiel Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Premiere, Cinema 4D usw.)
> 
> ...



Falls noch Fragen offen sind beantworte ich diese gerne hier oder im ICQ unter 300-297-848.

Zuerst müsste dann geklärt werden in was für Ligen "gespielt" wird.
Einfach Wünsche und Anregungen schreiben!

Gruß von Tobee

<edit>
Kategorien sind nicht auf dem Grafischen beschränkt. php, sql, html, c++ wären auch möglich. Das gibt es keine Einschränkungen.
</edit>


----------



## cameeel (4. August 2006)

Ich wär ja für ein PHP Contest oder sowas 

cAm3eel


----------



## da_Dj (4. August 2006)

Ich wäre vollkommen dafür, auch wenn es sicher zumindest am Anfang etwas Arbeit wäre so etwas zu organisieren, Reglements auszuheben etc. Aber ich denke, das wäre eine tolle Option um auch etwas frischen Wind in tutorials.de zu bringen und einige etwas eingerostete User wie mich mal wieder zu bewegen etwas mehr hier zu machen. Zum Beispiel bei einem Grafik Contest würde es sich vielleicht anbieten, dass Teilnehmer mit tollen Bildern gleich mal ein Tutorial oder kleines How-To dazu schreiben, nur als Beispiel halt.

Hoffe das ganze reift noch aus und nimmt konkrete Formen an, sofern es mir die Zeit zulässt würde ich unter Umständen auch den ein oder anderen Organisationspart übernehmen, mal abwarten was andere Tutorilianer dazu sagen, bin gespannt und hoffe das Beste


----------



## Leola13 (4. August 2006)

Hai,

bisher wurden Contest nur sporadisch (3D) oder gar nicht durchgeführt.
Meistens mit der (zutreffenden) Begründung des großen Zeitaufwandes und eines nicht zu erreichenden möglichst objektiven Bewertungsmodus.
Hinzu kommt die Befürchtung, daß es (viele) unsachliche Kommentare/Kritiken geben würde.

Bei dem "gehobenen" Niveau auf Tutorials.de sehe ich die letzten Punkte etwas anders.

Einen Contest, oder eine Contest Rubrik würde ich befürworten und falls nötig und möglich auch meine Mitarbeit anbieten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobee (4. August 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meistens mit der (zutreffenden) Begründung des großen Zeitaufwandes und eines nicht zu erreichenden möglichst objektiven Bewertungsmodus.


Deshalb das mit 50% Juri 50% User



			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt die Befürchtung, daß es (viele) unsachliche Kommentare/Kritiken geben würde.


Einfach eine Verwarnung wenn es wiederholt wird, den User sperren

Tobee


----------



## holzoepfael (5. August 2006)

Also mit etwas Aufwand sollte man so etwas sinnvoll bewerkstelligen können. Ich denke Interesse ist genügend vorhanden, aber ob der Aufwand nicht gescheut wird?


----------



## tobee (7. August 2006)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein Admin oder ein Mod dazu Stellung nehmen könnte.
Dann wüsste ich ob ich noch Zeit in das Projekt investieren soll oder das verschenkte Zeit wäre, weil das Projekt nicht realisierbar wäre.

Vielen Dank für eine Stellungsnahme vom Stand der Dinge.
Tobias


----------



## tobee (18. August 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein Admin oder ein Mod dazu Stellung nehmen könnte.


Also besteht kein Interesse?


----------



## Mark (18. August 2006)

Hallo tobee!

Diesem Forum fehlt z.Z. ein "fixer Moderator", deshalb wohl die Verzögerung, verzeih 

Danke für die interessante Idee, aber z.Z. sind wir tatsächlich mit der v6 von tutorials.de beschäftigt. Und der nächste Schritt wird dann wohl zunächsteinmal wieder ein "guter alter Contest" werden: es ist häufig schon schwer genug EINE "gute Aufgabe" zu finden - eine, die sowohl Anfängern die Teilnahme erlaubt, als auch Profis fordert, eine, die nicht nur subjektiv bewertbar ist...
Ganz zu schweigen von Aufgaben, die Programm-Übergreifend funktionieren können sollen...
@Aufwand: die Diskussions-Beteiligung bei Contests wächst natürlich an. Und es wäre grob fahrlässig, wenn wir zu der Zeit keine "genügenden Ressourcen" bereit stellen könnten: das gesamte Forum würde darunter leiden...

Resume: Deine Idee ist sicher spannend und wird im Hinterköpfchen ihren Platz finden, aber z.Z. gibt es rudimentärere Aufgaben, die vorerst bewältigt gehören 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Leola13 (18. August 2006)

Hai,

@Mark und Co.

Gibt es den in dem grossen Fundus der Tutorials Gemeinde keine User die bereit und fähig sind, in diesem Forum den Moderatorpart zu übernehmen
und lässt sich aus den Usern, die z.T. auch hier gepostet haben, kein "Contest Team" zusammenstellen ?

(Damit die wirklich fähigen Leute sich um die rudimentären Aufgaben bzgl. v6 kümmern können.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobee (18. August 2006)

> Gibt es den in dem grossen Fundus der Tutorials Gemeinde keine User die bereit und fähig sind, in diesem Forum den Moderatorpart zu übernehmen
> und lässt sich aus den Usern, die z.T. auch hier gepostet haben, kein "Contest Team" zusammenstellen ?


Ja, Ich würde gerne ins "Contest Team".
Bin ja am Tag min. 6 Stunden auf tutorials.de


----------



## hikeda_ya (18. August 2006)

Servus,

die Idee finde ich als solches auch sehr gut.

Nur würde ich mich als z.BSP PHP neuling nie trauen da mitzumachen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. August 2006)

Hallo,

Wie schon in einer PN an tobee geschrieben, wird euch tutorials.de natürlich
nicht im Weg stehen, wenn ihr diesen Contest in Eigenregie aufziehen wollt.
Wie Mark schon schrieb, sind die Arbeiten zur V6 im vollen Gange, so dass
seitens der Mods nur eingeschränkt auf Contests eingegangen werden kann.
Alle, die es wollen, können sich gern zu einem Team zusammenformen und den
Contest organisieren - natürlich werden die Mods auch immer wieder ein Auge 
darauf werfen, damit kein Schabernack getrieben wird ;-), aber Euch steht Tür
und Tor offen. Weiterhin habe in tobee auch geschrieben, dass wenn ihr Hilfe
von tutorials.de benötigt, wir euch auch unterstützen werden, in welcher Form 
auch immer. 
Ich bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## tobee (19. August 2006)

Also das heißt grünes Licht für die "League".
Dann setz ich mich mal morgen und übermorgen hin und verfeinere mein Konzept und präsentiere es am Montag im Laufe des Tages.


----------

